# Reverse slam



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Has anyone else had their car slam into gear when shifting from park to reverse? I don't mean a firm shift, I mean slam so hard you thought someone hit the car or the trans fell out. 2014 diesel with 71k miles.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

14diesel said:


> Has anyone else had their car slam into gear when shifting from park to reverse? I don't mean a firm shift, I mean slam so hard you thought someone hit the car or the trans fell out. 2014 diesel with 71k miles.


I have 90K on my ‘14 diesel, never had the issue you raise. I did change my trans fluid to Amsoil at about 75K and noticed somewhat smoother shifting.

If you haven’t serviced the trans fluid yet, at 71K it’s due for sure. Despite what the manual says, the diesel trans is not a “lifetime fill” unit.

More great info here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html

Good luck!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That almost sounds like a bad solenoid or something. Can't say we've had that issue ever.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I recall a LONG time ago with one of my vehicles doing something similar ... ended up that the torque converter was going bad. Hopefully your problem is a much less expensive repair, but it sounds like whatever it is should be covered under the factory powertrain warranty. Have you had any work performed recently that may have resulted in something like the solenoid being unplugged or maybe had a part removed that perhaps wasn't re-installed properly by the mechanic? Just throwing out some possible ideas ...


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

No recent service. Had Amsoil in the garage waiting for warmer weather, but at this point I'll wait and see what the dealer says. Going to try and have them replicate it this morning. It has done it once before, although not as bad, and then cleared itself. Seems valve body related to me.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

103K miles here and never even a hiccup with tranny.... and no fluid change yet either.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Dealer witnessed it this morning but couldn't work on it. Appt Weds, hopefully it doesn't clear itself again.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP......you are describing a broken 'clutch apply piston spring'.
In this case, reverse clutch.

The purpose of the spring is to slow down the rate that the apply piston engages (or applies) the involved clutches.
When the spring fails, the piston applies pressure instantly and very harshly......will damage the C/V joints in short order.

Press the issue before the powertrain warranty runs out.(you gotta be close).

Rob


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Robby said:


> OP......you are describing a broken 'clutch apply piston spring'.
> In this case, reverse clutch.
> 
> The purpose of the spring is to slow down the rate that the apply piston engages (or applies) the involved clutches.
> ...


The dealer had it for a few days, replicated the issue, and it sounds like the new transmission was supposed to show up yesterday. The Aisin our cars use has very few service parts available so most issues result in replacement. Can't wait to drive it again. The gas loaner isn't quite the same. Will update again once we get the car back.


----------

